# L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022! I sudamericani si sono imposti ai calci di rigore dopo lo splendido 3-3 dei tempi regolamentari e supplementari. Per l'Argentina è il terzo titolo Mondiale. E Messi, finalmente, eguaglia Maradona.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022! I sudamericani si sono imposti ai calci di rigore dopo lo splendido 3-3 dei tempi regolamentari e supplementari. Per l'Argentina è il terzo titolo Mondiale. E Messi, finalmente, eguaglia Maradona.



Titolo meritato


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato per mbappe


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Partita pazzesca ragazzi.


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bene così alla fine, mondiale disperso in Sud America e buona pensione Messi.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022! I sudamericani si sono imposti ai calci di rigore dopo lo splendido 3-3 dei tempi regolamentari e supplementari. Per l'Argentina è il terzo titolo Mondiale. E Messi, finalmente, eguaglia Maradona.


Lo volevano di più della Francia, pochi mazzi.


----------



## Kaw (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022! I sudamericani si sono imposti ai calci di rigore dopo lo splendido 3-3 dei tempi regolamentari e supplementari. Per l'Argentina è il terzo titolo Mondiale. E Messi, finalmente, eguaglia Maradona.


Lloris è una sega, Maignan ne prendeva almeno due di quelli tirati dall'Argentina


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

In c... a Macron


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rubato dall'argentina.

Vergogna


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Portiere argentino forte ma scorretto.
Vittoria meritata ai punti per il gioco di squadra.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Seee


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Godo.

Per i francesi, intesi come popolo e soprattutto per Milfon. 

E per fortuna Lautardo ha fatto pena e non c'erano milanisti in campo con i perdenti.


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

Complimenti a Messi. Con un metro arbitrale diverso, squadracce come Argentina o Marocco finivano in 9 ogni partita.

Sarò sbagliato io, ma il calcio è uno sport diverso.

Macron puppa, comunque


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Si gode bene per i franzosi, esaltati e senza gioco, solo Mbappe.
Descempio da arrestare.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Parigi ora:  
Scusami @admin


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2022)

G R A N D I!

partita leggendaria, irripetibile


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

In rai sono contenti.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Fiuuu, menomale. Franzosi alla maison, e si gode


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Vediamo Adani!


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Kalergi fail raga, è tutto.
La globalizzazione sportiva finisce qui.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022! I sudamericani si sono imposti ai calci di rigore dopo lo splendido 3-3 dei tempi regolamentari e supplementari. Per l'Argentina è il terzo titolo Mondiale. E Messi, finalmente, eguaglia Maradona.


Io son contenta per questa vittoria Argentina. Messi la meritava. Ora può anche ritirarsi. 

Era la mia previsione sin dal 30 novembre, piuttosto che veder trionfare spagnoli, francesi, tedeschi, portoghesi e brasiliani, erano loro i miei pupilli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bruttissimo vedere vincere gente come De Paul, Paredes, Dybala e Lautara


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Alzala Adani, Alzala!


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani piange in studio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

E' senza voce ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Penso sia giusto così. 
Anche se davvero lo meritavano entrambi, Leo e Mbappé.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Fiuuu, menomale. Franzosi alla maison, e si gode



Due mondiali di seguito non dovevano vincerli.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

ahahaahah sta piangendo


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

I campioni del mondo più scarsi che abbia mai visto. Senza Messi non passavano nemmeno i gironi. Un accozzaglia di mezze seghe antisportive.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani piange


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani in lacrime. 
Ma si può?
Radio Argentina indegna. 
Rai


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mondiale regalato da loris


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2022)

E chi li sente adesso i fanatici di Messi. Finita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Un mondiale rubato


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Adani piange in studio


Questo manco se avesse vinto l'Italia avrebbe fatto così


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Dicembre 2022)

Vittoria meritata 

Messi GOAT 

Ho visto Maradona dal vivo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani commosso che parla con la voce rotta, ahahahahahah

Questo sta fulminato


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle non ti è andata bene.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> I campioni del mondo più scarsi che abbia mai visto. Senza Messi non passavano nemmeno i gironi. Un accozzaglia di mezze seghe antisportive.




Beh noi abbiamo vinto con Zaccardo, Perrotta, Materazzi, Franco Selvaggi, ecc.  

Hai ragione eh, l'Argentina, tolti Messi, Alvarez e Fernandez era una roba immonda.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Il portiere Argentino da prendere a sberle.
Schifo d’uomo.


----------



## Snake (18 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E chi li sente adesso i fanatici di Messi.


come va? tutto bene? sembra che il giocatore di sistema abbia appena vinto il mondiale


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Un mondiale rubato



Che fai, rosichi?


----------



## Viulento (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ha meritato l'Argentina in questa partita.
Meglio la coppa del mondo in Sud America che ancora in Africa.


----------



## Snake (18 Dicembre 2022)

15 anni di fianco a te da quella prima volta che ti vidi al mondiale under 20. ce l'abbiamo fatta, grazie Leo, grazie Argentina


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

adani malato mentale.

alla fine vittoria meritata, ma non vince la più forte ovviamente.


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Su Rai 1 poi manderanno la messa da Roma, en argentino.
Ma davvero li paghiamo per tifare Argentina?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bergoglio sta facendo l'elicottero


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi a giugno abbandonerà il calcio che conta, se non proprio il calcio in generale. Giusto farlo al top.


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pensate a quel povero francese che abita in Italia e che paga il canone Rai..costretto a vedere Adani..fossi in lui darei fuoco alla sede della Rai


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

man of the match il portiere argentino
quella parata del portiere all'ultimo secondo con sembra una parata della scorsa generazione (gente come Kahn, Schmeichel, Peruzzi etc), più importante del rigore parato


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adani in lacrime.
> Ma si può?
> Radio Argentina indegna.
> Rai


Che schifo però


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adani in lacrime.
> Ma si può?
> Radio Argentina indegna.
> Rai


Degrado Rai

O.T. per risponderti su Holly e Benji 



> Quelli giocarono però 4 tempi supplementari .


Se consideriamo i minuti giocati oggi con tutto il recupero anche qui ne hanno giocati quasi 4.
In realtà la finale delle "scuole elementari" tra Holly e Mark con 4 tempi supplementari la vinse Holly 4-2. 
Mentre io parlavo della finale delle "scuole medie" finita 4-4 dopo 2 soli tempi supplementari 

Comunque partita epica!


----------



## sette (18 Dicembre 2022)

Meritato. L'hanno voluto di più. 
Francia che per 80 minuti ha fatto hahare causa supponenza.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> come va? tutto bene? sembra che il giocatore di sistema abbia appena vinto il mondiale



Ciao Adani.

Io sì, dormo bene la notte con 'ste robe, a tua differenza.


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adani malato mentale.
> 
> alla fine vittoria meritata, ma non vince la più forte ovviamente.


sssshh

è in estasi mistica.
Non è lui che sta parlando. Sono gli dei del calcio.


----------



## Viulento (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque non mi sembrano festeggiare più di tanto, è più contento adani che loro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che fai, rosichi?


No,mondiale apparecchiato,


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh noi abbiamo vinto con Zaccardo, Perrotta, Materazzi, Franco Selvaggi, ecc.
> 
> Hai ragione eh, l'Argentina, tolti Messi, Alvarez e Fernandez era una roba immonda.


L’Italia del 2006 avrebbe vinto questo mondiale a mani basse


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Due mondiali di seguito non dovevano vincerli.


Esatto, bravo. Noi ci siamo riusciti, e siamo stati anche i primi a confermarci.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Finisce uno dei più bei mondiali di sempre..

Dovrebbero farlo spesso a novembre


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Degrado Rai
> 
> O.T. per risponderti su Holly e Benji
> 
> ...


Poesia. 
Io comunque non ero Hollyano e nemmeno lendersiano ma rossiano.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> No,mondiale apparecchiato,



Ha meritato. Inutile fare polemiche.


----------



## Gamma (18 Dicembre 2022)

Poche chiacchiere.
Francia infinitamente superiore, ma stasera l'Argentina l'ha voluta di più.
Francia piena di talento ma più inesperta e ai rigori si è visto.

Lloris avrebbe potuto fare di meglio, oltretutto.

Messi a 36 anni, camminando, ha portato l'Argentina in cima al mondo, assieme a Fernandez, Alvarez, Emiliano Martinez e pochi altri.

Non capisco l'astio verso Lionel Messi, sinceramente. Storia di questo sport.

Dispiace per Giroud e Theo, spero tornino col giusto morale.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Titolo meritato. Quella di stasera è stata una delle partite più belle della storia del calcio. Forse la più bella finale dei mondiali. Sono contento di averla vissuta.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> PODue mondiali di seguito non dovevano vincerli.


Il principale motivo del perché tifavo Argentina, non dovevano egualiarci ed eguagliare Pozzo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finisce uno dei più bei mondiali di sempre..
> 
> *Dovrebbero farlo spesso a novembre*



Mai più.
Si può bannare un moderatore?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Comunque non mi sembrano festeggiare più di tanto, è più contento adani che loro.


non han più forza neanche per stare in piedi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Il principale motivo del perché tifavo Argentina, non dovevano egualiarci ed eguagliare Pozzo



Idem


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adani in lacrime.
> Ma si può?
> Radio Argentina indegna.
> Rai


Rai Sport ha cancellato in toto quanto di buono fatto con le olimpiadi l'anno scorso. Ridateci Civoli!!!


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Poche balle, capisco l'antipatia, capisco chi non lo sopporta, chi lo odia.

Ma questo mondiale vinto con un branco di mezze seghe e con un allenatore dillettantesco è al livello di quello vinto da Diego nell'86.

L'Argentina del 2014 era molto più forte di questa.

Le discussioni sul goat ci saranno sempre, ovvio, ma almeno nel confronto tra CR7 e Messi credo che non si debba più discutere.

Senza Messi quest'Argentina era al livello dell'Itaglia con la Macedonia.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bella partita, mi sono divertito.
La Francia sbaglia partita ma risorge , l'argentina perde la bussola ma ritrova la strada. 
Alla fine vince la più tecnica sui rigori.

Per larghi tratti meglio l'argentina ma in questo gioco conta chi la butta dentro e delle volte bastano anche 5' giocati divinamente e 85 malaccio.

Peggiore in campo la rai.


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Poche balle, capisco l'antipatia, capisco chi non lo sopporta, chi lo odia.
> 
> *Ma questo mondiale vinto con un branco di mezze seghe e con un allenatore dillettantesco è al livello di quello vinto da Diego nell'86.*
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro crolla l'ennesima scusa del Maradona ha vinto col Napoli e Messi solo col Barcellona.

Messi il più forte della sua epoca. Tanto di cappello.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Poche balle, capisco l'antipatia, capisco chi non lo sopporta, chi lo odia.
> 
> Ma questo mondiale vinto con un branco di mezze seghe e con un allenatore dillettantesco è al livello di quello vinto da Diego nell'86.
> 
> ...



Ha vinto l’Argentina con merito. Il resto sono polemiche inutili.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rai Sport ha cancellato in toto quanto di buono fatto con le olimpiadi l'anno scorso. Ridateci Civoli!!!


Potevamo mettere il papa in studio. 
Tanto hanno invocato santi e Madonne , almeno lui è argentino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rai Sport ha cancellato in toto quanto di buono fatto con le olimpiadi l'anno scorso. Ridateci Civoli!!!



Non so se sia regia RAI o internazionale, ma hanno evitato le riprese su Macron dopo ogni gol argentino.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2022)

complimenti all'argentina ma se c'ero io e il portiere dell'argentina mi faceva tutte quelle buffonate stasera festeggiava dal reparto di ortopedia


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro crolla l'ennesima scusa del Maradona ha vinto col Napoli e Messi solo col Barcellona.
> 
> *Messi il più forte della sua epoca. *Tanto di cappello.




Ecco penso che questo sia il giusto modo di ragionare.

Ogni epoca fa storia a sé.


Purtroppo penso che stia arrivando l'epoca di Mbappé. 

Halaand ha una nazionale debole e un modo diverso di giocare per poterlo insidiare.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> complimenti all'argentina ma se c'ero io e il portiere dell'argentina mi faceva tutte quelle buffonate stasera festeggiava dal reparto di ortopedia


Bravo.
Da prendere a schiaffi sonori.


----------



## Gamma (18 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> complimenti all'argentina ma se c'ero io e il portiere dell'argentina mi faceva tutte quelle buffonate stasera festeggiava dal reparto di ortopedia


Fa sempre così, anche in finale di Copa America stuzzicò i rigoristi avversari prima di ogni calcio di rigore, anche in maniera più vistosa.

Abbastanza irritante


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

secondo me macron ha il micropene


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potevamo mettere il papa in studio.
> Tanto hanno invocato santi e Madonne , almeno lui è argentino.


Un trash nosense incredibile. Gestione pessima del mondiale. Insensatissima promozione della Bobo TV che ha totalizzato ascolti da rete cadetta (6%, una miseria), i giornalisti esperti di ciclismo promossi a parlare di calcio con Juri Chechi e Sara Simeoni che si improvvisano intenditori. Poi vedi la conduttrice e direttrice di Rai Sport, che non riesce manco a parlare, con il braccialetto arcobaleno che fa monologhi buonisti e capisci tutto.

Non sono un fan di Paola Ferrari, ma a sto punto do ragione a lei. Almeno era un bel vedere e ti facevi due risate quando diceva PogBALL  .


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Fa sempre così, anche in finale di Copa America stuzzicò i rigoristi avversari prima di ogni calcio di rigore, anche in maniera più vistosa.
> 
> Abbastanza irritante



Fa parte del gioco. Se ti fai fregare peggio per te.


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pogba ha già licenziato lo sciamano? Mi sa che stasera ha fatto cilecca.


----------



## Milancholy (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Poesia.
> Io comunque non ero Hollyano e nemmeno lendersiano ma rossiano.


Il dubbio non si poneva considerato anche come il tuo avatar abbia ispirato il personaggio di J.R. Spostando il tiro mi dai un parere al volo sulla regolarità del gol del tre a due firmato da Messi? Grazie.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Una specie di Istanbul finita bene per l'Argentina che aveva la partita in mano due volte.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

A quanto pare la Francia avrebbe fatto 7 cambi . Uno in più del consentito.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma la Francia che ha fatto 7 cambi?  
Deshampoo non sà manco contare


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Il dubbio non si poneva considerato anche come il tuo avatar abbia ispirato il personaggio di J.R. Spostando il tiro mi dai un parere al volo sulla regolarità del gol del tre a due firmato da Messi? Grazie.



Secondo Buffon non era goal


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco penso che questo sia il giusto modo di ragionare.
> 
> Ogni epoca fa storia a sé.
> 
> ...


La verità è che appunto ogni epoca è a se..

Messi negli anni 80 in Italia non sarebbe durato con quel calcio fisico, campo di patate e mazzate varie.. Maradone ne usciva ogni volta pezzi.

Ma.. Maradona oggi, con quella vita che faceva a Napoli a suon di cannoni ed altro giocando ogni 3 giorni.. non avrebbe avuto quella carriera (secondo me) o comunque sarebbe durato poco. Ad oggi se non hai un fisico curato e non ti alleni non puoi davvero farti 3 partite in una settimana.


Quello che secondo me sarebbe stato un craque oggi in avanti numero 9 senza dubbio Van Basten ..


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Hanno appena annunciato che forse i francesi hanno fatto 7 cambi. Avrebbe comunque l'Argentina


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

se confermato quanto appena detto in RAI, è giusto che dimetta il napoleone francese e tutto lo staff


edit:

ah i caproni RAI, ora hanno detto che un cambio fosse per problema alla testa che è come cambio extra dalla FIFA


----------



## Kaw (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare la Francia avrebbe fatto 7 cambi


Quindi 0-3 a tavolino?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare la Francia avrebbe fatto 7 cambi . Uno in più del consentito.



Per il colpo alla testa c'è un cambio extra
Poi un cambio in più ai supplementari


----------



## TheKombo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Onore all'Argentina, non i più forti ma sicuramente oggi i più meritevoli.
Francia a tratti indisponente.
Nel complesso un mondiale molto mediocre a parer mio.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

La giustificazione per le 7 sostituzioni


----------



## vota DC (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Un mondiale rubato


Inglesi nel 1966 a casa loro si comprano il mondiale.
Francesi nel 1998 a casa loro si comprano il mondiale.
Brasile nel 2002 vede gli unici rivali decenti eliminati da un arbitro corrotto
Francesi nel 2006 raggiungono la finale menando
Spagna nel 2010 dopo aver perso nettamente con la Svizzera vince con noiosissimi 1-0 che sono uno stupro verso spettatori e avversari
Francesi nel 2018 mangiano gli avversari con grizzlyman che aveva azzannato anche i milanisti quando era Seedorf ad allenarli.
Francesi nel 2022 che grazie all'emiro amichetto che detiene la squadra di Parigi si ritrovano in finale sempre con l'incapace Desciampo che predica il cannibalismo in campo.


----------



## Kaw (18 Dicembre 2022)

Settimo cambio regolamentare per cambio a causa di trauma cranico


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Quindi 0-3 a tavolino?



A quanto pare tutto regolare perché Rabiot era uscito per trauma cranico e quindi era possibile il cambio in più.


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022! I sudamericani si sono imposti ai calci di rigore dopo lo splendido 3-3 dei tempi regolamentari e supplementari. Per l'Argentina è il terzo titolo Mondiale. E Messi, finalmente, eguaglia Maradona.


Messi è tanto forte quanto poco empatico, ha sempre floppato in nazionale e molte volte quando le cose andavano male sia nel club che nazionale lui spariva completamente. Non mi è mai piaciuto come personaggio.
Però funziona così, gli mancava il mondiale, gli mancava un risultato importante con la nazionale e tutto si è allineato affinchè vincessero, dal Brasile fuori in modo incredibile al flop di tutte le altre ( inghilterra spagna germania italia che non c'è... )

Pure la Francia non mi stava simpatica per il comportamento dei francesi sia nel calcio che nella politica. Però almeno avevamo i nostri milanisti.

Vabbè, tra tangenti Paese ospitante e partite giocate, è stato il mondiale peggiore mai visto. Del resto ho pure visto poche partite.

Forza Milan e forza Italia per il prossimo!


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Alzala Adani, Alzala!


^


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per il colpo alla testa c'è un cambio extra
> Poi un cambio in più ai supplementari



Ok, appena specificato.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Onore all'Argentina, non i più forti ma sicuramente oggi i più meritevoli.
> Francia a tratti indisponente.
> Nel complesso un mondiale molto mediocre a parer mio.


Noi infatti per non immischiarci a tutta questa mediocrità abbiano deciso bene di non parteciparci.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un trash nosense incredibile. Gestione pessima del mondiale. Insensatissima promozione della Bobo TV che ha totalizzato ascolti da rete cadetta (6%, una miseria), i giornalisti esperti di ciclismo promossi a parlare di calcio con Juri Chechi e Sara Simeoni che si improvvisano intenditori. Poi vedi la conduttrice e direttrice di Rai Sport, che non riesce manco a parlare, con il braccialetto arcobaleno che fa monologhi buonisti e capisci tutto.
> 
> Non sono un fan di Paola Ferrari, ma a sto punto do ragione a lei. Almeno era un bel vedere e ti facevi due risate quando diceva PogBALL  .


A proposito,ma è ancora senza voce la conduttrice?
Degrado.
Concordo con te su tutto .


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare la Francia avrebbe fatto 7 cambi . Uno in più del consentito.


secondo il parlamento europeo è regolare


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Qualcuno sa se, dopo la medaglia all'Argentina, verrà data la medaglia agli europarlamentari per il Qatargate?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo il parlamento europeo è regolare



Calma, sennò interviene Zelensky


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

ma la coppa poi la portiamo a Zelensky?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Il dubbio non si poneva considerato anche come il tuo avatar abbia ispirato il personaggio di J.R. Spostando il tiro mi dai un parere al volo sulla regolarità del gol del tre a due firmato da Messi? Grazie.


Ti riferisci a un potenziale fuorigioco?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma quell'arabo che sta premiando non era uno del mitologico cerchio di Investcorp?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa se, dopo la medaglia all'Argentina, verrà data la medaglia agli europarlamentari per il Qatargate?



A loro niente medaglie, solo lingotti.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La verità è che appunto ogni epoca è a se..
> 
> Messi negli anni 80 in Italia non sarebbe durato con quel calcio fisico, campo di patate e mazzate varie.. Maradone ne usciva ogni volta pezzi.
> 
> ...




Verissimo. Giocatori come Maldini e Baresi, per citare due tra i più noti, hanno affrontato epoche diversissime tra loro restando ad alti livelli.

E lo hanno fatto perché son rimasti sempre professionali riuscendo ad adattarsi prima ai Maradona ed ai Platini e poi ai Ronaldo ed ai Zidane fino ad arrivare a Messi e Ronaldinho.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

No vabbé il portiere dell'Argentina


----------



## Didaco (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahhahahaha Emiliano Martinez


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che idiota


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A proposito,ma è ancora senza voce la conduttrice?
> Degrado.
> Concordo con te su tutto .


Sì, parla proprio così a quanto pare. Barbara Foria, la comica, ha fatto un'imitazione spregevole nell'ultima puntata del circolo  .


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

quindi daranno miglior giocatore a messi ahahah che schifo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gli argentini che fischiano Mbappè

Il portiere che si mette la coppa lì

Non sono nemmeno capaci di vincere, che pezzenti


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi daranno miglior giocatore a messi ahahah che schifo.



Ma è ovvio. A chi lo dovevano darlo?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Inquadratami adani.
Ora.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Il prestigioso premio vinto da Lautaro:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Giek (18 Dicembre 2022)

Argentini provocatori, antisportivi, simulatori.
I Francesi non li reggo ma almeno giocano al calcio.
Mbappe oggi ha dato davvero spettacolo. Chapeau. Mi dispiace perché il confronto con Messi è stato quasi imbarazzante. Di fatto ha segnato solo su rigori.

ultime due cose. Ancora non ho capito come non sia stato espulso il difensore Argentino sul primo rigore della Francia. E come l’arbitro abbia potuto fermare il contropiede 3vs2 per vantaggio non dato a Koman al 98’. Mi ha ricordato molto Kakà in un Juve Milan…


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il prestigioso premio vinto da Lautaro:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lui è dentro?


----------



## sacchino (18 Dicembre 2022)

Non hanno mai giocato una partita senza meritare la vittoria (anche contro gli arabi) a differnza della Francia che oltre ad oggi anche con gli Inglesi non la mai vista.


----------



## Snake (18 Dicembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Argentini provocatori, antisportivi, simulatori.
> I Francesi non li reggo ma almeno giocano al calcio.
> Mbappe oggi ha dato davvero spettacolo. Chapeau. Mi dispiace perché il confronto con Messi è stato quasi imbarazzante. Di fatto ha segnato solo su rigori.
> 
> ultime due cose. Ancora non ho capito come non sia stato espulso il difensore Argentino sul primo rigore della Francia. E come l’arbitro abbia potuto fermare il contropiede 3vs2 per vantaggio non dato a Koman al 98’. Mi ha ricordato molto Kakà in un Juve Milan…


mi confermi che messi ha vinto solo col barcellona?


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lui è dentro?




Lui è tutto, dentro e fuori


----------



## Milancholy (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci a un potenziale fuorigioco?


Di Messi stesso ma sulla prima verticalizzazione. Dal mio punto di vista è "attivo" in quanto allarga di fatto un centrale francese che si perde Martinez partito da posizione regolare.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Gli argentini che fischiano Mbappè
> 
> Il portiere che si mette la coppa lì
> 
> Non sono nemmeno capaci di vincere, che pezzenti


Il tifo sudamericano è sempre stato tale. Se la giocano con gli ultras del Verona.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lui è tutto, dentro e fuori



Nel bidone intendevo


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il tifo *sudamericano* è sempre stato tale. Se la giocano con gli ultras del Verona.


Argentini in particolare, i Brasiliani per dire già sono diversi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Argentini in particolare, *i Brasiliani per dire già sono diversi.*



Pure troppo…


----------



## Gunnar67 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Deschamps in totale stato confusionale. Viste le sue scelte, avrebbe meritato di perdere nei 90 minuti.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani con la bandiera argentina come pochette


----------



## Snake (18 Dicembre 2022)

con di maria avrebbero vinto anche nel 2014


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Di Messi stesso ma sulla prima verticalizzazione. Dal mio punto di vista è "attivo" in quanto allarga di fatto un centrale francese che si perde Martinez partito da posizione regolare.


No, non è questo il concetto di "attivo".
Un giocatore è "attivo" se va verso il pallone o se si trova sulla traiettoria del pallone. 
Se il difensore segue un giocatore in fuorigioco sono fatti suoi.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Grande MILF la morona sul palco.


----------



## Giek (18 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi confermi che messi ha vinto solo col barcellona?


5 rigori in 7 partite, se non sbaglio.
Mi sa che nel passaggio al PSG aveva firmato anche per il mondiale Qatarino


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un trash nosense incredibile. Gestione pessima del mondiale. Insensatissima promozione della Bobo TV che ha totalizzato ascolti da rete cadetta (6%, una miseria), i giornalisti esperti di ciclismo promossi a parlare di calcio con Juri Chechi e Sara Simeoni che si improvvisano intenditori. Poi vedi la conduttrice e direttrice di Rai Sport, che non riesce manco a parlare, con il braccialetto arcobaleno che fa monologhi buonisti e capisci tutto.
> 
> Non sono un fan di Paola Ferrari, ma a sto punto do ragione a lei. Almeno era un bel vedere e ti facevi due risate quando diceva PogBALL  .


Quoto per questi ma anche altri motivi a cominciare dal fatto che per aggiudicarsi i mondiali hanno fatto un offerta pari quasi al doppio di Mediaset e altri per poi non avere nemmeno l'Italia.
Probabilmente per poi risparmiare al massimo hanno proprio chiamato quei 4 poracci della Bobo e lo spettacolino del Circolo

Aggiungo una chicca letta oggi, ma non so cosa ci sia dietro


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma Micron che c'entra con la premiazione?

Si è imbucato?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma Micron che c'entra con la premiazione?
> 
> Si è imbucato?


Micron è voluto vero?


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Papu Gomez campione del mondo. Fa già ridere così


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

lautaro voto 8 buahahahahahaha che schifo raga.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

7,5-8 a Lautaro ahahahahahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quoto per questi ma anche altri motivi a cominciare dal fatto che per aggiudicarsi i mondiali hanno fatto un offerta pari quasi al doppio di Mediaset e altri per poi non avere nemmeno l'Italia.
> Probabilmente per poi risparmiare al massimo hanno proprio chiamato quei 4 poracci della Bobo e lo spettacolino del Circolo
> 
> Aggiungo una chicca letta oggi, ma non so cosa ci sia dietro
> ...




Antyn3lli è veramente squallido, viscido e contaballe.

L'ho scritto così perché ha pure il brutto vizio di cercarsi in internet, specie sui social, e litigare con sconosciuti che esprimono opinioni.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Micron è voluto vero?




E' il correttore


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Deschamps in totale stato confusionale. Viste le sue scelte, avrebbe meritato di perdere nei 90 minuti.


L'ha comunque ripresa.
E non era facile affatto...

Comunque si percepiva che alla fine l'avrebbe spuntata l'argentina.
Sono sensazioni, ovviamente , ma c'era un chiaro venticello pro Argentina. 
Forse l'anima di Diego, forse era tutta l'organizzazione confezionata per Leo, forse per la legge dei grandi numeri...

Perfino la rai ha spinto Leo e soci.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Di Messi stesso ma sulla prima verticalizzazione. Dal mio punto di vista è "attivo" in quanto allarga di fatto un centrale francese che si perde Martinez partito da posizione regolare.


Devo rivederla e poi ti dico la mia.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi perplesso.

Spero non inizi a inveire contro l'Emiro


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

fino all'ultimo succubi di questo lercio in sandali e turbante
chissà quanto ha sborsato per questo teatrino finale


----------



## Snake (18 Dicembre 2022)

foto ricordo rovinata


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

La camicia di Ventola l'hanno presa direttamente da qualche bazaar che vendeva tappeti persiani?


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Antyn3lli è veramente squallido, viscido e contaballe.
> 
> L'ho scritto così perché ha pure il brutto vizio di cercarsi in internet, specie sui social, e litigare con sconosciuti che esprimono opinioni.


Addirittura? Che poraccio. E io che a naso conoscendo quanto è rosicona invidiosa e polemica la Ferrari, davo ragione a lui


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che cxxo si ridono a caso sti 4 mentecatti

Mamma che urto, sembra proprio che gli manca una rotella a testa a questi


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ha comunque ripresa.
> E non era facile affatto...
> 
> Comunque si percepiva che alla fine l'avrebbe spuntata l'argentina.
> ...




Posso fare un discorso politicamente scorretto?

Per larghi tratti, ma soprattutto ai rigori, è sembrato che gli argentini fossero più consci del fatto di rappresentare un intero popolo e che sentissero di più l'importanza della partita.

Ovviamente questo non è sufficiente per vincere, però ai rigori è stato importante.

A me è sembrato che i giocatori francesi, forse inconsciamente, forse per l'origine non totalmente francese, non sentissero l'importanza di avere una nazione dietro.

Hanno lottato e volevano vincere, però sembravano più una squadra di club che non una nazionale.


----------



## sette (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bello sto abito da principe di Persia


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahhahahahahaha ma che mummie girano in RAI?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quoto per questi ma anche altri motivi a cominciare dal fatto che per aggiudicarsi i mondiali hanno fatto un offerta pari quasi al doppio di Mediaset e altri per poi non avere nemmeno l'Italia.
> Probabilmente per poi risparmiare al massimo hanno proprio chiamato quei 4 poracci della Bobo e lo spettacolino del Circolo
> 
> Aggiungo una chicca letta oggi, ma non so cosa ci sia dietro
> ...


I mondiali erano costretti a prenderli, avevano già perso la Coppa Italia che ha provocato la furia di Rai Sport, se perdevano pure i mondiali mezza Rai Sport sarebbe passata alla concorrenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Chi è questa strega resuscitata dal sepolcro?


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi è questa strega resuscitata dal sepolcro?


Tranquillo, adesso la rimettono subito in sonno criogenico.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Posso fare un discorso politicamente scorretto?
> 
> Per larghi tratti, ma soprattutto ai rigori, è sembrato che gli argentini fossero più consci del fatto di rappresentare un intero popolo e che sentissero di più l'importanza della partita.
> 
> ...



Ne avevano dietro una decina


----------



## Snake (18 Dicembre 2022)

mi ha ricordato la parata di quel grande figlio di...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Posso fare un discorso politicamente scorretto?
> 
> Per larghi tratti, ma soprattutto ai rigori, è sembrato che gli argentini fossero più consci del fatto di rappresentare un intero popolo e che sentissero di più l'importanza della partita.
> 
> ...


Lo stadio era tutto argentino. 
Clamoroso. 

Non per fare il complottista ma di questo mondiale io non credo nemmeno ai tifosi presenti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Chissà come ha tirato Francia Ronaldo, avrà spaccato casa. A sto punto non credo andrà a giocare a Dubai


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ne avevano dietro una decina




Direi le nazioni che odiano i francesi. 


Cioè tutte


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Direi le nazioni che odiano i francesi.
> 
> 
> Cioè tutte



La Grandeur oggi se la possono mettere nel …


----------



## Djici (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Direi le nazioni che odiano i francesi.
> 
> 
> Cioè tutte


Oggi a parte Francia e Brasile, tutto il mondo tifava giustamente Argentina


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo stadio era tutto argentino.
> Clamoroso.
> 
> Non per fare il complottista ma di questo mondiale io non credo nemmeno ai tifosi presenti.


se non vincono i Buoni, il campanello d'allarme deve suonare


----------



## manu9810 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Oggi a parte Francia e Brasile, tutto il mondo tifava giustamente Argentina


Io tifavo Francia 
Solo amore per Oliviero e Theo, l'avrebbero meritato.. l'Argentina forte per carità, bravi loro a crederci, però tra Martinez, Romero, Paredes, Lautaro.. tifare per loro mi era impossibile


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo stadio era tutto argentino.
> Clamoroso.
> 
> Non per fare il complottista ma di questo mondiale io non credo nemmeno ai tifosi presenti.


anche secondo me,ai mondiali 2014 c'era la vera Torcida, il tifo caldo argentino,qui erano dei manichini. Qualcosa non torna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2022)

Due palle gigantesche sia contro l'olanda, sia oggi per l'argentina. Queste partite si perdono di solito. Ci fosse stata l'Italia o il Milan sconfitta sicuro in entrambi i casi


----------



## Snake (18 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Chissà come ha tirato Francia Ronaldo, avrà spaccato casa. A sto punto non credo andrà a giocare a Dubai



domani mi aspetto qualche post delle sorelle su instagram


----------



## Solo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Deschamps in 10 anni ha portato a casa un mondiale. Un po' poco con tutto quello che aveva a disposizione...


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Titolo meritato


Oh io sono stato tra i pochissimi ad averlo pronosticato nel topic del pronostico sulla vincitrice. E tu mi perculavi


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Oh io sono stato tra i pochissimi ad averlo pronosticato nel topic del pronostico sulla vincitrice. E tu mi perculavi



Bene, allora applausi a te e pernacchie a me


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so se sia regia RAI o internazionale, ma hanno evitato le riprese su Macron dopo ogni gol argentino.


Bravo, l'ho notato anch'io. Come segnavano lo inquadravano fare l'ultrà, sui gol dell'Argentina mai visto invece. Godo ancora di più che l'hanno preso nell'ano. Comunque credo fosse regia internazionale.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Deschamps in 10 anni ha portato a casa un mondiale. Un po' poco con tutto quello che aveva a disposizione...



Per dire: fino alle fasi finali di nations league schierava Digne e non Theo.

Assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lacrime francesi


----------



## Gamma (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fa parte del gioco. Se ti fai fregare peggio per te.


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Fin quando si tratta di cose non sanzionabili da regolamenteo, non gli si può dire nulla.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Il ciclo di deshamps è finito.

Comunque un mondiale vinto, una finale mondiale persa ai rigori e una finale dell’europeo dominata e persa in maniera rocambolesca contro il Portogallo non può far giudicare insoddisfacente il suo ciclo.

Oltre che vincere è arrivato quasi sempre in fondo. Alla fine la finale è una partita secca dove può succedere di tutto. Non è mai facile ripetersi.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Dicembre 2022)

L’Argentina ha meritato ma mi stanno molto sui co****ni, più della Francia attuale. Enzo Fernandez comunque lo rimpiangeremo a lungo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

In Francia l’hanno presa bene


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il ciclo di deshamps è finito.
> 
> Comunque un mondiale vinto, una finale mondiale persa ai rigori e una finale dell’europeo dominata e persa in maniera rocambolesca contro il Portogallo non può far giudicare insoddisfacente il suo ciclo.
> 
> Oltre che vincere è arrivato quasi sempre in fondo. Alla fine la finale è una partita secca dove può succedere di tutto. Non è mai facile ripetersi.



Ha preparato malissimo la finale. MALISSIMO. 

Deve ringraziare Mbappè, sennò faceva una grandissima figura di m Deshamps.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il ciclo di deshamps è finito.
> 
> Comunque un mondiale vinto, una finale mondiale persa ai rigori e una finale dell’europeo dominata e persa in maniera rocambolesca contro il Portogallo non può far giudicare insoddisfacente il suo ciclo.
> 
> Oltre che vincere è arrivato quasi sempre in fondo. Alla fine la finale è una partita secca dove può succedere di tutto. Non è mai facile ripetersi.


nonostante le critiche, poi, ha sbagliato poco e ha avuto coraggio.
non è poi così facile vincere anche se sei favorito.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ha preparato malissimo la finale. MALISSIMO.
> 
> Deve ringraziare Mbappè, sennò faceva una grandissima figura di m Deshamps.


Esatto. Un miracolato


----------



## Route66 (19 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Argentina è campione del Mondo 2022! I sudamericani si sono imposti ai calci di rigore dopo lo splendido 3-3 dei tempi regolamentari e supplementari. Per l'Argentina è il terzo titolo Mondiale. E Messi, finalmente, eguaglia Maradona.


Che spettacolo però ragazzi!!
Goal, emozioni, poche sceneggiate, pochi cartellini gialli e tutto in bilico fino alla fine.....incredibile, complimenti ad entrambe le squadre con l'Argentina che alla fine ha certamente meritato.
Messi ha chiuso il cerchio ed il suo percorso per salire saldamente sul podio dei migliori senza alcun rimpianto è stato completato.
Sul tiro di Kolo Muani al minuto 123' io ho rivisto i fantasmi di Istambul 2005 ed il doppio tiro parato a Sheva nei supplementari....li ho capito chi avrebbe vinto.....


----------



## GP7 (19 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Un miracolato


io lo ringrazio per aver tolto Giroud (fossi stato in lui gli avrei dato un cazzotto in mondovisione) e Theo. Da quel momento il mio 5% di tifo per i mangiarane non aveva più ragion d'essere.. 
L'Argentina ha meritato, Messi ha consacrato definitivamente una carriera straordinaria e io, tifando per lui, mi sono sentito un po' campione del mondo.


----------



## .Nitro (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che tipo di problemi ha chi dice che l'Argentina non ha meritato il mondiale ?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2022)

No raga, ma si può? Questo è troppo, qui servono le dimissioni immediate per chi è d'accordo che il talk calcistico sia "tossico".


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No raga, ma si può? Questo è troppo, qui servono le dimissioni immediate per chi è d'accordo che il talk calcistico sia "tossico".


Ricordiamo che stiamo parlando della direttrice di Rai SPORT!


----------



## TheKombo (19 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No raga, ma si può? Questo è troppo, qui servono le dimissioni immediate per chi è d'accordo che il talk calcistico sia "tossico".



Che tristezza


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Che tristezza


----------

